# Been out of the diaper "game" for so long, PLEASE HELP



## Selissa (Jun 15, 2003)

We are currently ttc, It has been 8 years since I had a newborn in arms and I have no idea what the cloth diaper market is like these days.

I don't know anything at all about any of the current options...so I have a million jillion questions. lol

Previously I used a mix of prefolds, fitteds, wool covers, pockets, and a few aio/ai2. My favorite newborn dipe was a little sherpa fitted that was a bit like a kissaluv but more absorbent, with a newborn notch, and the absolutely softest microfleece (i think) liner. This was about 8 years ago...man i wish i could remember what that dipe was called. maybe a nanipoos newborn??? but then maybe not. lol

So since I know nothing about anything diaper related anymore, I am wondering a couple things

*where are the best places to get infant sized unbleached indian prefolds?

*what are your favorite snap fitted these days?

*favorite newborn night time dipes?

*are ai2's still a thing even any more?

*fav aio?

*fav wool wrap?

*anything besides fuzzibunz in the pocket department I should look at?

*over all favs for price/value for dollar spent, and over all favorite for total luxury/cuteness in either fitteds or aio/ai2?

*is there something else I should be thinking to ask about? lol

thanks ahead of time for helping with this baby's diaper stash

thanks for everyone's help planning this baby's diaper stash 

(edited for clarity)


----------



## Momsteader (Dec 13, 2002)

I can't answer many of your questions as I didn't use a lot of these....but.....I will say that WOW it's changed hasn't it!? I have teens and then a big space and toddler. Nanipoos is still around I think, and she did make diapers like you are describing that were AWESOME for the nb stage.

I had previously used a lot of wool and wool wraps, but this time I discovered pull-on wool and really loved Wild Coconut Wear wool and pretty much exclusively used that once I figured it out. So nice!


----------



## Selissa (Jun 15, 2003)

oooh I will have to check them out. thank you so much. Yes it has changed sooo much. man oh man, I feel like such a newb. I have to relearn all the everybody of everything. lol


----------



## MichelleZB (Nov 1, 2011)

Luckily, it's not as different as you think! Diapers are still piece of cloth you somehow tie onto your kids' asses and they poop in them. The rest is all just brand names!


----------



## Selissa (Jun 15, 2003)

Lol well yes, that's true. I don't know who makes quality what though. which is pretty helpful to know.


----------



## caytlyn (Jul 28, 2002)

I'm right there with ya! My oldest is 6 years old. I'm not much of a poster here but a lurker as you tell by my post count! It is like starting all over again. When I was diapering it was all S.O.S, Honeyboys, kissaluvs, Prowraps, Fuzzi Bunz. I'm just starting to do some basic research on what's new out there and what's good and affordable!


----------



## fruitfulmomma (Jun 8, 2002)

We really like Charlie Banana XS pockets for the newborn stage. Our favorite one-size currently is the Best Bottoms with the large stay dry snap in insert for our 11mo.


----------



## Cutie Patootie (Feb 29, 2004)

It's changed soooo much. This is our 5th baby, and even though I have cloth diapered all along, I haven't had to buy a new stash in about 8 years. After 4 kids though, my diapers are toast.

This time around we are doing prefolds, prefold fitteds(GMD workhorse) diapers and wool.

Last time I bought cloth, I bought SOS, Fluffymail, Kindhearted Woman, Luxe Baby, and Muttaqin Baby. SOS and Muttaqin are still around, but I'm not willing to spend $30/diaper anymore.

We love LanaCare wool covers and Wild Coconut Wear wool.


----------



## Lazurii (Apr 1, 2011)

I used homemade prefolds, but my favorite wool covers were Sugar Peas. My sister really likes the Sunbaby pocket diapers, and I'm pretty sure they were really cheap.


----------



## Cyndee (Jun 19, 2013)

I'm a first time cloth diapering mom. Heck, i'm a first time mom in general. I just had our little girl in April this year. Here is the best advice I can give you...

JOIN A FACEBOOK CLOTH DIAPER CO-OP!!

Seriously, and don't turn back!! they rock!!

My favorite co-op is Bubba & The Bean Cloth Diaper Co-op

Ok, my tried and trusted diaper brands...

*For newborns 6lbs to 11lbs*

You can use* newborn THX AIOs* (also purchased on a co-op). I have maybe had a leak two or three times with these and that is ONLY because I left them on too long...bad mom I know...

They are wonderful and so tiny and cute! They're made a lot like the name brand "rumparoos" and have the double gussets and the newborn snap down for the cord. These may be what you were talking about and couldn't remember the name of. Anyway, the THX AIOs are the china cheapies and work just as well, if not better. I have two rumparoos and prefer my china cheapies to them.

The picture below is of my newborn THX AIOs on the right.(two rows of them).

On the left are some babywizards...which I'll probably be selling soon. I wasn't totally impressed. They did tend to wick easy and were more bulky.











This is the inside of a THX AIO newborn diaper.



*For 9lbs and up to toddler size*

I would go with one of two brands.

1.) *Sunbabies* (Also a china cheapy, also sold on the co-ops on facebook). They have the "hip-snaps" and really fit snug...no leaks unless I have left it on too long. These are pocket insert diapers. I prefer microflease or charcoal bamboo inserts (the gray inserts). Those charcoal inserts work great and are my ultimate favs. They usually last all through the night with no fussing or changes needed and produce no leaks. They come in all kinds of adorable patterns. These can be a little more expensive if not bought straight from china. The prints are always "limited of time" and are never printed in again so moms tend to go crazy and "collect them all" lol. They range from $6 to $30 depending on what they are! Most are sold around $9 to $10, as far as price goes on co-ops. As far as SIZE goes, I can use size one (orange tag) or size 2 (black tag) both just fine. I prefer the 4.0s because they have better and more hip snap for a tighter and comfortable fit. Here is a link to a good co-op for these on facebook. Sunbaby Diapers b/s/t

This is my Sunbaby stash!!



2. *Alvas *(Also a china cheapy, also sold on the co-ops on facebook). Are really great too. They are a LOT like the sunbabies (pocket diapers). They come in "newborn size" and in OS (one size). I had purchased 4 Newborn ones and...well a lot of the OSs..as you can see below. I do however suggest to NOT buy the newborn Alvas and go with the newborn THX AIOs...there is really no comparison here. The Alva newborns leaked a LOT and they had no double gussets for the watery poo...I have a picture below showing the differences in sizes for these too.

My Alva Stash 



Differences in sizes. Newborn Left, One Size Right.



I really like the openings of the Alvas because the inserts stay in them great. They have elastic in them.



*So to recap:*

Newborn Alvas: *NO BUY*--boo (Pocket diaper with snaps)

OS Alvas: *BUY!!! *(Pocket diaper with snaps)

Sunbabies: *BUY!!! *(Pocket diaper with snaps)

THX AIOS: *BUY!!! *(Pocket diaper with snaps)

3. *QQs: *(Also a china cheapy, also sold on the co-ops on facebook).A third brand worth mentioning are QQs. These have adorable prints and are my third option for cloth diapers. I only own 4 but they too also work wonderfully.



*Something I have heard rave reviews for (especially for boy babies) are these:*

*Happy Flute customs diapers*

They have an opening at the front and back, they are double gusset and charcoal bamboo inners, and they have the strip across the front inside to prevent wicking onto clothes around the belly. You can get these on the Bubba & The Bean Cloth Diaper Co-op when they do an order for them.

If i didn't already have 98 diapers (wayyyy too many lol) I'd get some myself but DH would kill me.

WELL I hope this helps you!!


----------



## greenluv (Jul 26, 2002)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Selissa*
> 
> We are currently ttc, It has been 8 years since I had a newborn in arms and I have no idea what the cloth diaper market is like these days.
> 
> ...


Me too!!

The last time I cd'd was 10 years ago! I had mostly Full Moon Baby Gear diapers, but also loved the cashmere Kiwi Pie wool covers. I actually came to this board to see if there was anyone making cashmere diaper covers these days.

I do like those newborn diapers, they're so tiny! I loved Kissaluvs at the newborn stage, not so much after that age tho. I'm thinking maybe prefolds and wool this time around but I guess I'll have to see whats out there now.


----------



## Selissa (Jun 15, 2003)

Yeah it's totally different now, much more leaning towards ai2/hybrids and pockets. Wool so much less.

I know how to knit and knitpicks has a new merino cashmere blend yarn so I'm thinking about getting some for soakers. Wool interlock and upcycled soakers seem to be the thing in wool now.

Congrats by the way


----------



## CLplus1 (Jan 31, 2013)

I haven't seen anyone mention Kawaii Pocket Diapers yet. I haven't gotten to try mine out yet, I have 6 or so. I read lots of reviews, and other mother's really like them. They are much cheaper than FuzziBunz!

http://www.theluvyourbaby.com/

Cloth diaper websites sell them too, like kellyscloset.com


----------



## SugarAndSun (Feb 6, 2005)

Me too... I think I'm going to buy Bumgenius.


----------



## Oread (Aug 12, 2012)

Anyone considering pocket diapers (my favorites! I haaaaaate prefolds/flats/etc) I super highly recommend Just Simply Cloth http://www.justsimplybaby.com/

I like them SOOO much better than Fuzzibunz or BumGenius, and they are less expensive than either of those - $13 for Just Simply vs $18 for BumGenius. I have tried man different pocket diapers, and I can't recommend Simply Cloth enough, hands down my favorite.


----------



## 3lilchunklins (Feb 22, 2012)

I'm kinda in the same boat as the OP, so I wanted to ask about a particular brand that I'm thinking about buying, fancy pants? Are they any good? They seem to run about $11. So I'm obviously drawn by the price. Has anyone used these?


----------



## akichan (Oct 22, 2008)

Subbing cuz I'm right there with ya!


----------



## 3lilchunklins (Feb 22, 2012)

Someone mentioned kawaii, I checked them out, only 7 bucks a dipe! I'm definitely ordering some of those even if I only use it for a cover, that's cheaper than you can find most covers, with the option of using it as a pocket diaper. I'm impressed!


----------



## CLplus1 (Jan 31, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3LilChunklins*
> 
> Someone mentioned kawaii, I checked them out, only 7 bucks a dipe! I'm definitely ordering some of those even if I only use it for a cover, that's cheaper than you can find most covers, with the option of using it as a pocket diaper. I'm impressed!


Such a good deal! One thing I think is cool, they have this flap that covers the pocket so the microfiber won't be able to touch baby's skin. I was surprised when I finally ordered a Fuzzibunz that it didn't have that.


----------



## 3lilchunklins (Feb 22, 2012)

How does the kawaii compare to fuzzi buns?
I used to own a bunch of them last time.


----------



## SugarAndSun (Feb 6, 2005)

I think I"m going to buy organic, but I saw this when I checked out the suggestions above. It looks like a good deal!

http://www.justsimplybaby.com/dealoftheday.asp


----------



## CLplus1 (Jan 31, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3LilChunklins*
> 
> How does the kawaii compare to fuzzi buns?
> I used to own a bunch of them last time.


From what I can tell:

-Kawaii has 2 one size microfiber inserts, FB has 1 large microfiber insert and 1 newborn microfiber insert (guessing you would use both if needed)

-Kawaii has 3 rows of snaps to adjust the rise, FB has neat elastic inside that you use to adjust the diaper

-Kawaii has a neat flap to cover the pocket so the microfiber can't touch baby, FB doesn't

And Kawaii is about half the price. It looks to me like a FB would fit a little baby sooner, the Kawaii look big to me, but I could be wrong. Maybe somebody who has actually used theirs can give their preference.


----------



## 3lilchunklins (Feb 22, 2012)

Well I purchased a dozen of the kawaii, for $98. Free shipping too. I was thrilled to find bamboo!!
I'm probably still going to order the majority of my stash from green mountain diapers, but that will have to be another week.... DH sunk alot of money into rebuilding his truck.

Anywho, once these dipes arrive and we try them out I'll give a kinda review for anyone who's interested.


----------



## 3lilchunklins (Feb 22, 2012)

Back to give the mini review as promised, I love the kawaii diapers! High quality, extremely well made, bamboo did fantastic for a night time dipe. My only deal is the snap closure ones are tight on chunky mans legs, so I'd personally only buy more Velcro closure ones. But absolutely recommended!


----------



## CLplus1 (Jan 31, 2013)

^^Good, glad you like them. I have snaps, but kellyscloset sent them as my free diapers so I didn't get to choose. Hope I like mine.


----------

